# Google Maps Custom Marker mit dynamischer Beschriftung, geh das?



## Herr_M (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Kollege und ich haben das Problem, das wir auf einer Homepage eine Google Maps Karte anzeigen wollen in der Custom Marker (nicht der rote Google Balon) die Position verschiedener Partner anzeigen. Jeder Marker soll dabei eine eigene Nummer erhalten, die
auf dem Marker angezeigt wird. Wie wir eigene Images für die Marker verwenden wissen wir schon, dafür gibts bei Google und im Internet ja reichlich Beispiele. 

Jetzt wollten wir es natürlich vermeiden für jede Nummer ein eigenes Bild verwenden zu müssen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit diese Marker noch mit einer Beschriftung zu versehen, so das man quasi für jeden Marker das gleiche Image verwenden kann und jeweils nur
auf dem Marker (also im Vordergrund dazu) eine andere Zahl oder ähnliches anzeigen lässt? In der Google Maps Api und sonst im Netzt konnten wir nichts finden, kennt da jemand einen Trick?


----------



## akrite (7. Dezember 2010)

Herr_M hat gesagt.:


> ...und sonst im Netzt konnten wir nichts finden, kennt da jemand einen Trick?


...soso, im Netz nichts gefunden ;-) da hat wohl jemand schon die Weihnachtsmänner an der Unterkante Oberlid stehen ;-) hier wirst Du fündig !


----------



## Herr_M (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok, danke! Schätze mal, das ist liegt wieder an der Kunst die richtigen Suchbegriffe zu verwenden...


----------

